# Odnr...musky Nightmare???????



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

seems i have foot in mouth disease on this one...


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Ohio has never had a statewide size limit on muskie. The 30" limit only applied to boundary waters such as Pyma.

The daily limit should be lowered to 1 fish per day effective June 1, 2008. There was no way for it to have been changed before the printing of the regulations.


Now take a deep breath, calm down, become involved and help us protect the fishery.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I didn't think there ever was a statewide 30" limit either. I don't know anyone who has ever kept one anysize.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

during the 90's there was a 42 inch limit on Berlin. Because some natural reproduction was documented there and they wanted to see if a limit would help... but it made no difference so they lifted it. 

There is a 30 inch Muskies inc minimum for registering fish ...


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

man i coulda swore there was 30" limit???? maybe i was thinking of muskies inc limit... im a jackass...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I love hunting for them and when i am blessed with landing one i enjoy the release as much as the hunt


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

You're not a jackass.

You're passionate as all muskie fishermen are. 

Now as I said, if you are not involved in a muskie club please become involved. By working together we can make improve and protect the fishery.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yes i am a jackass...trust me...wait how could you trust a jackass?? anyway..ok tell me how joining a muskie club can help protect the fishery.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The muskie clubs have come a long way in the last couple of years. We are building a working relationship with the DNR and they listen to what we have to say (2007 Muskie Summit, 2008 Muskie Summit, and 2009 is already planned) they may not agree with what we have to say and they may not like what we have to say but they DO listen. 

2007 The DNR said they were in need of minnows (because of the VHS disease) to feed the muskie fingerlings at the hatcheries. We responded and formed the "Minnow Fund" to help purchase the minnows. The DNR then found a way to raise minnows themselves. We shifted gears, took the money we had raised, and purchased an aerator (for a holding pond) and a large seine. Soon we hope to purchase an additional 3 aerators. We were "rewarded" this year with lowering the daily bag limit and two more muskie lakes. It's a working relationship. The more we do for them, the more they do for us.


Each muskie club has officers that are invited to the summit each year. During the clubs meetings many ideas and thoughts are shared and then taken to the summit. By becoming a member you are able to make your voice heard. It just may be your idea that makes a difference.

Remember the old saying, "There is strength in numbers"? The more voices the louder we are.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hopefully this is one of the things I can get done soon. Ive put off fishing any tourneys but still seems there is something missing. Just to go fish anymore doesnt seem like Im puttin any effort in conserving the fish. Just because I release a few doesnt mean everyone does.


----------

